

Galois Theory for Beginners (1994) [pdf] - bankisan
http://www.drchristiansalas.org.uk/mathsandphysics/abstractalgebra/galoistheoryforbeginners.pdf

======
alan-crowe
Unsolvability of the general quintic pared down to just 6 pages. Manages to
dodge needing the normality of field extensions and the Galois correspondence
between subfields and subgroups.

